# Little and large



## davholla (Jan 28, 2022)

Normally 10 mm is not large
Silverfish Lepisma saccharinum from the house
The real size is 10.34 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_2267_Silverfishv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
But compared to about 0.3 mm it is
Mite, on a piece of wood, TQ 40100 68716
The real size is 0.32 mm, magnification is 5.46.  For some reason it looks worse on the forum than flickr not sure why.
Not that good a photo but it was very small and live.


IMG_2298_Mitev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
I think Harlequin Ladybird TQ 40104 68783 a stack of 3 photos
The real size is 5.29 mm, magnification is 1.68


IMG_2173_Ladybirdv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Mite from the allotment, TQ 40104 68783

The real size is 1.04 mm, magnification is 5.18


IMG_2253_Mitev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly


IMG_2181_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 28, 2022)

-

The ladybug (3) is very convincing!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice shots of horrible creatures......


----------



## davholla (Jan 28, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> The ladybug (3) is very convincing!


Thank you it was the only subject to pose and of course so much bigger than the mites.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 28, 2022)

#1 is my favorite, it's the sharpest.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 29, 2022)

That's  a nice set! I haven't tried ultra-tiny macros yet. Looks like a challenge.


----------

